# Silent Wings 3



## Tischi89 (23. September 2014)

Hey Marco!

Wann wird man die Silent Wings 3 einzeln kaufen können?

LG
Der Tisch


----------



## be quiet! Support (23. September 2014)

Hallo DER Tisch!

derzeit liegt der Plan bei Q1/2015. Einen genauen Termin gibt es leider noch nicht...

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Tischi89 (25. September 2014)

Alles klar!
schade das es noch ein wenig dauern wird, obwohl es sie ja quasi schon aufm Markt gibt...


----------



## Sascha1971 (25. September 2014)

Gibt's da schon Specs zu wo zum lesen?


----------



## be quiet! Support (26. September 2014)

Hallo Sascha1971,

leider liegen mir noch keine endgültigen Specs vor.

Gruß

Marco


----------

